# Do beans need to be organic?



## mommystinch (May 18, 2004)

I normally buy everything I can organic, but the beans I've been able to find are so much more expensive. Is it really worth the extra money? I've been able to find a list of fruits and veggies that are okay to buy conventionally, but no luck with beans.


----------



## HotMama (Oct 26, 2002)

We choose organic because it is a much more earth friendly to grow anything organic than commercial. They're also easy to grow and much more yummy than store bought!


----------



## tboroson (Nov 19, 2002)

Are you buying beans canned or dry? Personally, honestly, I've never bought non-organic dry beans. (Seriously, even in college I bought beans at a local co-op.) I find them so inexpensive per their nutritional value, the price strikes me as extremely reasonable. I've never even felt the urge to find out how much less non-organics are. I buy them bulk, and pay somewhere around $1/lb depending on what kind of bean. I calculated that I use about $2-3 worth of beans in a huge, very bean-ful double batch of chili, with $8 worth of ground bison or beef.


----------



## mommystinch (May 18, 2004)

I agree with the environmental aspects, but was hoping that I would hear that for some reason they don't use pesticides on beans







Dream world, huh?

I only buy dry beans, unless I can only find them canned. The ones I buy in bulk seem resonable, but some of them only come packaged where I shop. Pinto beans, for example, are one that I can't find in bulk, and are really expensive packaged.


----------

